# Congrats to [email protected] Racing for making 1000+whp!!



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

Just want to let you all know that Ed's setup is finally coming all together with the completion of his motor program and new 02M/02Q dog box kits.

Yesterday while on the dyno the car made [email protected]

Video can be found on the FFE Racing facebook, Congrats Ed!
http://www.facebook.com/people/Ffe-Parts/100002154275798


----------



## mescaline (Jul 15, 2005)




----------



## screwball (Dec 11, 2001)

Wow, what will target boost levels be at on kill mode?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

screwball said:


> Wow, what will target boost levels be at on kill mode?


No specific boost level was set as a goal, It is more dependent on how much power Ed needs to run the times he wants.


----------



## Chief Joseph (Aug 25, 2008)

Congratulations to ed and everyone over at FFE. :thumbup:


----------



## mumbly0051 (Nov 5, 2005)

Very, Very Sick :thumbup:


----------



## turbodub (Jul 6, 2000)

this must be a vr or something


----------



## XXX008XXX (Mar 26, 2002)

Hahahahaha. Fix the heat


----------



## Zneith (Jan 4, 2010)

Dayum, :beer: to everyone over there! 

opcorn::thumbup:


----------



## L.I.VW13 (Apr 9, 2006)

*Pp*

Power was also put down using a 205/55 16 passanger car tire. With more boost and drag radials, a ton more power will be able to be put down.

1 step at a time


----------



## TooLFan46n2 (Oct 18, 1999)

Very impressive congrats on the new numbers :thumbup:


----------



## mk4boost (Jul 31, 2010)

perfect timing, I'm literally sitting in the ffe waiting room right now... gonna go snoop around for this beast!


----------



## mk4boost (Jul 31, 2010)

o yea, BALLER!


----------



## 20thAEGti1009 (Jan 28, 2005)

Congrats guys. Glad my weight could help with the traction. Lol


----------



## Rideforlife_33 (Oct 18, 2008)

about time


----------



## fastslc (Sep 14, 1999)

I guess this particular 1.8T is far more superior than the 24v vr6 @ 40 psi (MMI Rado)


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

damn! 
congrats :beer::beer:


----------



## inivid (Aug 25, 2003)

'bout effing time! ...i remember when that car was still daily-driven. :thumbup:

info on the dog-box setup, plz. opcorn:


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

inivid said:


> 'bout effing time! ...i remember when that car was still daily-driven. :thumbup:
> 
> *info on the dog-box setup, plz. * opcorn:


Shoot Ed an email to [email protected] and he will let you know anything you need.


----------



## inivid (Aug 25, 2003)

Thanks, Jeff. That's not necessary. I was just being nosy.


----------



## 16plus4v (May 4, 2006)

Good stuff. Timing, fuel ?


----------



## EURidahO (Jul 10, 2006)

Is this the first 1.8t over 1000?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

16plus4v said:


> Good stuff. Timing, fuel ?


Q16, not sure on what type of timing was thrown at it though.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

EURidahO said:


> Is this the first 1.8t over 1000?


Not sure, he wasn't really concerned with the actual number it put down. The car will make more power on the track but it is nearly impossible to put the power down to the dyno.


----------



## Mr.Tan (Jun 9, 2004)

one word to describe this.... RIDICULOUS!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

grats ed!! fukn amazing!!

7's!!!:beer::beer::beer::beer:


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

Ed is def using his twincam setup, and some other goodies/secrets..very awesome...


but the corrado was on alcohol..completely different business and dyno'd on fukn ENORMOUS drag slicks


----------



## 16plus4v (May 4, 2006)

Vegeta Gti said:


> 7's!!!:beer::beer::beer::beer:


Easy boy lol..


----------



## NOLA_VDubber (May 24, 2007)

can someomne post the link to the video here? I've never heard of the facebook before


----------



## wolfsburg__gli (Feb 24, 2009)

very nice. very very nice. too much hp for a FWD though. 4motion conversion??


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

heeyy..i am just tryin to get some energy in here!!


lol

i would hope Ed can nail it, but def an 8 second car...if the traction is there lol


----------



## XXX008XXX (Mar 26, 2002)

fastslc said:


> I guess this particular 1.8T is far more superior than the 24v vr6 @ 40 psi (MMI Rado)


WTF? you have no concept of driveline loss do you for one and for 2 im sure the owners dont care about what power the car makes on the dyno. the dyno is a baseline the real tuning happens at the track.



wolfsburg__gli said:


> very nice. very very nice. too much hp for a FWD though. 4motion conversion??


this is the stupidest thing i have seen in a long time.


----------



## xtremvw2 (Nov 27, 2010)

great job, good luck at the track


----------



## MKIII_96 (Nov 25, 2006)

Niiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiicccccccccccccceeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## turbodub (Jul 6, 2000)

XXX008XXX said:


> WTF? you have no concept of driveline loss do you for one and for 2 im sure the owners dont care about what power the car makes on the dyno. the dyno is a baseline the real tuning happens at the track.
> 
> 
> 
> this is the stupidest thing i have seen in a long time.



no way is this true


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

i like pooping:wave:


----------



## 05GTIMarine (Nov 11, 2008)

grats on the numbers. now throw some slicks and run it. can you say 8 sec car


----------



## LA7VJetta (Jul 21, 2009)

sweet baby jesus!


----------



## 71camaro (Apr 20, 2009)

This guy: winning.


----------



## foxracr95 (Feb 4, 2006)

wow...great to see a vw making that type of power...this explains where ed and the team have been hiding, ive been calling the shop with no answer....:beer::beer::beer::to the 1000 whp mark


----------



## V DUB'N (Dec 12, 2002)

less dyno, more track time.

congrats ed!


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)




----------



## DiverDan182 (Dec 2, 2008)

Dear lord. Nice bay.


----------



## dubinsincuwereindiapers (Jan 16, 2008)

Cool... Interested in the cylinder head more than anything.. Id REALLY like to see what kinda trap speed he does though..


----------



## gr0undscraper (Apr 28, 2008)

good job ed!
truly, this is a job well done.
everytime i have ever seen this car in person, ive been nothing less than stunned :beer:


----------



## sledge0001 (Oct 7, 2007)

Holy Shizzz :thumbup:


----------



## tedgram (Jul 2, 2005)

I would like to see a better picture of the dyno sheet. Would like to have a better idea of engine rpm.


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

Congrats on the numbers:thumbup:


----------



## badger5 (Nov 17, 2003)

[email protected] said:


> ....but it is nearly impossible to put the power down to the dyno.


Or the track surely?
Looking fwd to seeing it hit the track...


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

tedgram said:


> I would like to see a better picture of the dyno sheet. Would like to have a better idea of engine rpm.


Rev limit is set at 9500 RPM.

Someone asked about the cylinder head, it is a gasket matched AEB, FFE racing twin cam gear setup, FFE Racing solid lifter setup and Cat solid lifter cams (working with IE to make something even more aggressive)


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

wolfsburg__gli said:


> very nice. very very nice.* too much hp for a FWD though*. 4motion conversion??


 :facepalm:


----------



## screwball (Dec 11, 2001)

How's your car coming along JC?

When can I see you gents run at Englishtown?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

I have pretty much everything for my car except pistons, cams and a diff. We expect to have my car running by late summer.


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

Do you have a HP vs RPM graph?

Congrats on the numbers


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

I will work on getting some from Ed, I know the pickup sometimes has trouble with his car because it is so violent.


----------



## EdsGTI (Mar 9, 2003)

This is another run, there was alot of wheel spin, and a pound or so less boost. This is the only run besides the ~700 wg 14psi pull we made that actually retained the tach pickup all the way though the run.


----------



## EdsGTI (Mar 9, 2003)

Fuel was a mix of q16 and vp import 50/50. Ported aeb head with custom valve seats. Different head than last year. Blew the gasket really bad, bent 12 valves, sunk all 8 exhaust seats broke the guides and twisted the casting


----------



## stevemannn (Apr 17, 2008)

damn, that is a sick powerband. good luck this year man :thumbup:


----------



## haenszel (Mar 14, 2004)

Congrats Ed and crew, now get some much needed seat time and work in to it slowly.


----------



## gdoggmoney (Feb 21, 2004)

As usual, fine work and dedication as well as intelligence FFE! :beer: or substance of choice to you folks. 

Is this the first 20v to hit 4 digits at the wheels?


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

Knowing how u guys like to party...I wonder what the celebration was like LOL...Congrats Ed!


----------



## EdsGTI (Mar 9, 2003)

the_q_jet said:


> Knowing how u guys like to party...I wonder what the celebration was like LOL...Congrats Ed!


What are you saying? 2 out of 3 of us dont even drink lol, we finished up and went back to work.


----------



## 16plus4v (May 4, 2006)

What kind of timing are you running on this tune Ed ?


----------



## 05GTIMarine (Nov 11, 2008)

16plus4v said:


> What kind of timing are you running on this tune Ed ?


eds been bringing in the special sufff from mexico. he just upgraded to chinchilla power. no more gerbals as they die around 7k rpm. 

a big :thumbup::thumbup: for you ed. i have not seen any other 1k plus builds as of yet. hope your the first but not the last.


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

EdsGTI said:


> What are you saying? 2 out of 3 of us dont even drink lol, we finished up and went back to work.


Just the stories you had back from when i visited the shop  calm down there killa!


----------



## EdsGTI (Mar 9, 2003)

16plus4v said:


> What kind of timing are you running on this tune Ed ?


@300kpa the map is flat across locked at 14deg. Lets just say the car is super safe ~11.0 a/f, 29psi, 14 deg.


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

EdsGTI said:


> @300kpa the map is flat across locked at 14deg. Lets just say the car is super safe ~11.0 a/f, 29psi, 14 deg.


WOW! NO kiddin!


----------



## Caged_Bora_R1.8T (Oct 2, 2006)

Awesome congrats Ed hope that beast stays together.


----------



## ssantoro01 (Mar 19, 2011)

sweeeeet and i love the finish on the piping and manifold. congrats:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Vuck Folkswagen (Oct 30, 2010)

:what::what::what::what::sly::sly::what::sly::sly:
:what::what::what::what::sly::sly::what::sly::sly:
:what::what::what::what::sly::sly::what::sly::sly:
:what::what::what::what::sly::sly::what::sly::sly:
:what::what::what::what::sly::sly::what::sly::sly:
:what::what::what::what::sly::sly::what::sly::sly:


----------



## D RUNK (May 27, 2010)

GD!!


----------



## sabbySC (Dec 29, 2009)

yowsa! congrats on making big power from a little motor.


----------



## Gonzzz (Apr 27, 2010)

Holy isht!! 
Power band looks nice and linear. Great job!

I must see a video of this beast when they take it to the track!


----------



## contiman (Jun 28, 2009)

congrats


----------



## -EuroDub- (Jan 1, 2010)

AMAZING. That much power and still manages to have a shaved bay :beer::beer::beer::beer: lol at first I thought it said 100whp


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

That setup looks beastly.

Congrats. :beer:


----------



## zrace07 (Jul 26, 2007)

Ridiculous. Congratulations. More video!


----------



## Zyoid (Feb 25, 2008)

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## FrankiEBoneZ (Jun 4, 2002)

Figured I'd log in for this one Big Ed!!! :wave:

Knock the dust off my VWvortex account lol.:banghead:

Congrats bro. I will be making my regularly scheduled cameo appearance soon haha! I need a new toy too, now that the Cobra is gone I'm getting a little crazy with this warm weather. Maybe that gutted Audi I always spoke about hahaha.


Good luck bro!


----------



## _Val (Jan 5, 2007)

EURidahO said:


> Is this the first 1.8t over 1000?


 No, it isn't. Engine is 2.0T


----------



## Vettes Volvos and VWs (Mar 6, 2006)

The world is going to end, JEEBUSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 20thAEGti1009 (Jan 28, 2005)

_Val said:


> No, it isn't. Engine is 2.0T


Actually it is a 1.8t. It's still a 20v. The only 2.0t came 16v from the factory.


----------



## _Val (Jan 5, 2007)

20thAEGti1009 said:


> Actually it is a 1.8t.


 Actually it _was_ 1.8t


----------



## Powdered Toast Man (Feb 16, 2010)

20thAEGti1009 said:


> Actually it is a 1.8t. It's still a 20v. The only 2.0t came 16v from the factory.


so, then. what about your signature? what motor do you claim to have? 

Ed has a 2.0L 20v. plain and simple. the 1.8T uses an 86.4mm crank. period. this motor uses a 92.8mm crank, no longer even coming close to being a 1.8L combination. it is no longer a 1.8t, a 1.8 20v turbo, anything. its 2.0L. so yes it would be considered a 2.0T 20v technically, but for semantics sake we could call it a "stroked to 2 liter 1.8T 20v" or a "20v 2liter stroker". happy? but to say it is still a 1.8T is very misleading.

nonetheless, Ed thats a lot of horsepowerz.... good job breaking that 4 digit barrier.

i hope you are able to make some good passes with it. its more about applying it than making it at your level. 

:beer:


----------



## dubinsincuwereindiapers (Jan 16, 2008)

FrankiEBoneZ said:


> Figured I'd log in for this one Big Ed!!! :wave:
> 
> Knock the dust off my VWvortex account lol.:banghead:
> 
> ...


Holy schit! Frankie!? Its like a fackin big foot sighting!


----------



## Powdered Toast Man (Feb 16, 2010)

EdsGTI said:


> Fuel was a mix of q16 and vp import 50/50. Ported aeb head with custom valve seats. Different head than last year. Blew the gasket really bad, *sunk all 12 exhaust seats broke the guides and twisted the casting*



so the magic is two intake and 3 exhaust valves per cylinder?? now i am REALLY INTERESTED.....

and yep, thats about like a bigfoot sighting.... Frankie back here LOL


----------



## EdsGTI (Mar 9, 2003)

Sorry, Aaron, meant to write bent 12 valves and sunk all 8 valve seats, got the numbers jumbled on the page, stupid iphone.

And we werent dynoing for power, we were doing it to clean some things up and make a chart to know the power at given duty cycle on the boost valve. The car was murdering the tires down low wasting runs, and we found out why, we were leaving with ~950whp.


----------



## Powdered Toast Man (Feb 16, 2010)

EdsGTI said:


> Sorry, Aaron, meant to write bent 12 valves and sunk all 8 valve seats, got the numbers jumbled on the page, stupid iphone.
> 
> And we werent dynoing for power, we were doing it to clean some things up and make a chart to know the power at given duty cycle on the boost valve. The car was murdering the tires down low wasting runs, and we found out why, we were leaving with ~950whp.


i figured, Ed, just wanted to clear it up for the non-knowers 

i, too, understand finding out what does what with what, but alot of people dont.

we didnt do power making pulls last time with mine either, just wanted to clean it up so i can make a few passes.... Kevin would say "adding 10%, it WILL = 23 psi" and sure enough it does.

i hope you do really well..... you have put tons of time and effort into it. i just hope it will hook is all. i know you have strategy in place for lower boost off the line and such....

what grind cam are you using right now? 

:beer:


----------



## iTz JERSEY (Mar 3, 2010)

unreal :beer:


----------



## EdsGTI (Mar 9, 2003)

The cat 3775 i believe which is there "turbo" solid lifter grind. 

We have been cutting ~1.65 60' launching with 950whp in 1st gear, so once we back it down to the spring and roll boost in we will be ok. 

With miller behind the computer we will get moving. 

We have had to keep tire pressure up alot higher than we want because drive shaft shop is literally banging us since october with the "your parts will be done in two weeks" line on my billet axle cups. Every time we lower the air pressure where the car hooks (even big power) we shear the drivers axle cup. I have a pair of heat treated cups in now that have 2 hits on them from last weekend after shearing brand new 0 miles OEM cups.


----------



## Powdered Toast Man (Feb 16, 2010)

cool. i use the baby CATS now. 3756... those you have werent made yet when mine were purchased. and i know my ex cam is way oversized for the intake of the set.

try to take it easy and make a few passes, i know its hard. i want to throw the whole kitchen (not just the sink) at it every time i go. which isnt often enough.

my guy said sometimes you need to spin to win..... :laugh:


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

i want billet cups and cv's and ****...my poor litle 90mm's


----------



## EdsGTI (Mar 9, 2003)

Powdered Toast Man said:


> cool. i use the baby CATS now. 3756... those you have werent made yet when mine were purchased. and i know my ex cam is way oversized for the intake of the set.
> 
> try to take it easy and make a few passes, i know its hard. i want to throw the whole kitchen (not just the sink) at it every time i go. which isnt often enough.
> 
> my guy said sometimes you need to spin to win..... :laugh:


Ive made a bunch of passes, all 1/8th mile. It was alot easier when it was on the side, now I have to come in at 5-6am and work on it till the guys get here at 9, and thats all I get. Lately I have been swamped with all fab, not much mechanical, so I have to be working on customer stuff all day long. As well as the project cars like jeffs, jamies, and the past two weekends, todds new setup which im wrapping up now, as well as joels coming up. Eyeyeyyeyeye.

It also didnt help with this vegas grudge match, just as much as my car needs, millers needed as well, new motor/head, modular (not by me) intake manifold leaking (no more modular, fully welded now), ic cracked, all that needed to be fixed monday and the car shipped to vegas.

Ive had a full plate. 

Also my cams ive been running since 2008, im pretty sure they have been around for a while. Maybe I have the part number wrong.


----------



## EdsGTI (Mar 9, 2003)

Vegeta Gti said:


> i want billet cups and cv's and ****...my poor litle 90mm's


DSS was making cups for everything, if we get them a set, they will make them.


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

outer and inner? cos i have innet 100mm outer 90mm lol


----------



## EdsGTI (Mar 9, 2003)

Not sure. Shoot me an email.


----------



## Powdered Toast Man (Feb 16, 2010)

Vegas like tomorrow IFO in Vegas? i will enjoy stopping in then and sayin "hey" to Miller.... car is legend.

LOL.... you should have come. i will be there... myself and Mike Hood are going to get it lined up for fun....

and i think my cams were purchased originally in '05 or '06.... and i didnt see the 3775's then. but that is the right number for the turbo ones... they also do weird stuff like have grinds out there that are not even listed on their site, as well.


----------



## 18T_BT (Sep 15, 2005)

Congrats Ed! Hope you get it to the track soon...GL

Val


----------



## joe'sGTI (Jun 12, 2007)

my car doesn't need that breather set up but it waaaaants it. you should post pictures of the hood with the holes for the wg dump 

bad ass guys


----------



## XXX008XXX (Mar 26, 2002)

-EuroDub- said:


> AMAZING. That much power and still manages to have a shaved bay :beer::beer::beer::beer:


:thumbup:


----------



## xtremvw2 (Nov 27, 2010)

your breaking the dss 5.9 inner? or your running a OEM 108mm style cup?

You better have a t-shirt saying that bitch says 180mph with that power lol


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

it breaks the oem style diff cup, the axles are no problem. Every time the car launches hard it snaps one, heat treated cups have made 2 launches no problem but we will feel better when the billet ones are done.


----------



## xtremvw2 (Nov 27, 2010)

should of told me we have billet ones here brand new not doing anything 108mm anyway if you want to go out and need these billet ones let me know


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

02m of course can't use the same diff cups as the 5spd trans. :facepalm: Thanks for the offer though.


----------



## NorthernGTI (Oct 26, 2005)

Wow awesome numbers. Where can I find more info on this set up? 

Also, please tell me you will be bringing this to waterfest.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

NorthernGTI said:


> Wow awesome numbers. Where can I find more info on this set up?
> 
> Also, please tell me you will be bringing this to waterfest.


Just let us know what info you want to know and we will do our best to fill you in, all fabrication was done personally by Ed.

Waterfest is a maybe depending on if their are any real race events the same weekend.


----------



## mescaline (Jul 15, 2005)

hey what did you guys do to transmission?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

Trans only has 2 mods.

FFE Racing 1-4 dog kit (stock 5th and 6th)
Peloquin diff


----------



## Nevaeh_Speed (Jul 9, 2004)

Went on the facebook page, but don't see a video, is there a direct link?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

I don't have a link but they have 2 videos on their wall, 1 regular and 1 in HD.


----------



## FrankiEBoneZ (Jun 4, 2002)

dubinsincuwereindiapers said:


> Holy schit! Frankie!? Its like a fackin big foot sighting!


The one and only


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

are you really gonna start posting again? lol


----------



## dubinsincuwereindiapers (Jan 16, 2008)

FrankiEBoneZ said:


> The one and only


Well load me up with some e-pills, and get them Technics 1200's spinnin babyz


----------



## Mark Morris (Dec 15, 2001)

Lookin' good Ed. :thumbup:


----------



## FrankiEBoneZ (Jun 4, 2002)

Vegeta Gti said:


> are you really gonna start posting again? lol


I have nothing to post about these days unless you wanna talk a plain jane boring honda accord coupe V6.... I have no toys, just sold my cobra!!  Nice weather starting to get me depressed now lol. 

Thinking of this Audi build... AWD, VAG tuning and parts, and using the 1.8t which I know really well. I want a gutted rat box ride, sawzall the doors and everything out. Think I could put it together for like 15,000$ and make 600WHP on E85 with a turbo that spools nice and quick. Nice street kill machine and should hold up pretty good at that power level, I would hope lol....


----------



## schwartzmagic (Apr 29, 2007)




----------



## gdoggmoney (Feb 21, 2004)

> I have nothing to post about these days unless you wanna talk a plain jane boring honda accord coupe V6.... I have no toys, just sold my cobra!! Nice weather starting to get me depressed now lol.
> 
> Thinking of this Audi build... AWD, VAG tuning and parts, and using the 1.8t which I know really well. I want a gutted rat box ride, sawzall the doors and everything out. Think I could put it together for like 15,000$ and make 600WHP on E85 with a turbo that spools nice and quick. Nice street kill machine and should hold up pretty good at that power level, I would hope lol....




Do it. I bought a 98 AEB powered A4. They are so cheap now, you can get a very good deal. I chose longitudinal, but transverse cars in AWD flavor are cheap too.

I figured I would have a better chance at keeping gearboxes together in a longitudinal car.


----------



## haenszel (Mar 14, 2004)

gdoggmoney said:


> I figured I would have a better chance at keeping gearboxes together in a longitudinal car.


hellllllllllll no, not with an 01a at least.


----------



## Don R (Oct 4, 2002)

FrankiEBoneZ said:


> I have nothing to post about these days unless you wanna talk a plain jane boring honda accord coupe V6.... I have no toys, just sold my cobra!!  Nice weather starting to get me depressed now lol.
> 
> Thinking of this Audi build... AWD, VAG tuning and parts, and using the 1.8t which I know really well. I want a gutted rat box ride, sawzall the doors and everything out. Think I could put it together for like 15,000$ and make 600WHP on E85 with a turbo that spools nice and quick. Nice street kill machine and should hold up pretty good at that power level, I would hope lol....


 What happened with the Cobra?


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

yeah..wtfh?


----------



## gdoggmoney (Feb 21, 2004)

haenszel said:


> hellllllllllll no, not with an 01a at least.



I asked you why a while ago, a bunch of people seem to be running them around 400-500hp with not too much drama.

I'm sure if you get nice axles and slicks on it, you will break stuff fast. 

I was thinking of taking my 01A apart and looking into potentially machining a plate out of steel to brace the case, and then decking 1/4" or so off wherever it would get stuffed. Perhaps 2 thinner steel plates.... 

All this hypothetical, I have a brand new almost 01A with a T2 torsen on my garage floor and another 190k 01A with a T1 torsen.


----------



## turboistheanswertocancer (Feb 25, 2011)

gdoggmoney said:


> I asked you why a while ago, a bunch of people seem to be running them around 400-500hp with not too much drama.
> 
> I'm sure if you get nice axles and slicks on it, you will break stuff fast.
> 
> ...


Doesn't fix how thin gears are... I went through 4 01A's in 2000 miles with my B5, and I will say from experience go 01E if you want to make serious power


----------



## gdoggmoney (Feb 21, 2004)

> Doesn't fix how thin gears are... I went through 4 01A's in 2000 miles with my B5, and I will say from experience go 01E if you want to make serious power


----------



## FrankiEBoneZ (Jun 4, 2002)

Don R said:


> What happened with the Cobra?


Sold it, put 23000$ in my stock market investments hehe... got tired of dealing with car woes and a depreciating assett. Now its warm and I'm looking again lol. Either a project car, or a Z06 is in my future. Project is looking more promising, alot cheaper and more fun to screw with!


----------



## Dave926 (Mar 30, 2005)

Just out of curiosity, is the block filled?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

no all passage ways are stock.


----------



## carbide01 (Jul 12, 2003)

'grats son, thats some serious HP.


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> no all passage ways are stock.



Its a good thing Audi added those bits of webbing to the 225 TT block :laugh:


----------



## Dave926 (Mar 30, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> no all passage ways are stock.





cincyTT said:


> Its a good thing Audi added those bits of webbing to the 225 TT block :laugh:


Wow, just wow. Im a 16v guy, but I guess Issam wasnt joking when he said the 06a is far stronger than the 058 block. 

I know at about 1000hp at 10krpm the 058 block splits in half at the intermediate shaft


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

Dave926 said:


> Wow, just wow. Im a 16v guy, but I guess Issam wasnt joking when he said the 06a is far stronger than the 058 block.
> 
> I know at about 1000hp at 10krpm the 058 block splits in half at the intermediate shaft


That's not true about the 058, it's not really the HP but rpm and the Intermediate shaft not being balanced if anything. 

I told Issam that when the Brazilian motor showed up, nothing HP related.


----------



## gdoggmoney (Feb 21, 2004)

^^

The intermediate shafts are horrible. Grab one and spin it sometime. You can see it swing out horribly.

The one in my AEB was only slightly out of balance, but most look like they are bent or something it is silly how bad they are. RPMS go up, so do the vibes and the force.


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

gdoggmoney said:


> ^^
> 
> The intermediate shafts are horrible. Grab one and spin it sometime. You can see it swing out horribly.
> 
> The one in my AEB was only slightly out of balance, but most look like they are bent or something it is silly how bad they are. RPMS go up, so do the vibes and the force.


Correct, the Intermediate shafts are indeed very out of balance, you really have to spin in and cut it down, they wobble even as low as 200rpm:thumbdown:


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

holy cow..even you came out from yer hiding spot to ppost on this..


----------



## gdoggmoney (Feb 21, 2004)

killa said:


> Correct, the Intermediate shafts are indeed very out of balance, you really have to spin in and cut it down, they wobble even as low as 200rpm



My intermediate shaft in the Audi was noticable spinning it at human hand RPM. I have seen worse though. I can't remember what the machine shop said it was out, but not much.


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

yaa 06A/B lol


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

gdoggmoney said:


> My intermediate shaft in the Audi was noticable spinning it at human hand RPM. I have seen worse though. I can't remember what the machine shop said it was out, but not much.


It is what is it, vw never improved the design which was made in the 70's, i always took care of my motors so never had a problem, but back on track 1000+whp*@ 30psi* that's a serious flowing head.


----------



## gtimitch (Nov 20, 2006)

killa said:


> It is what is it, vw never improved the design which was made in the 70's, i always took care of my motors so never had a problem, but back on track 1000+whp*@ 30psi* that's a serious flowing head.


Ohh Yea, great job Ed!


----------



## EdsGTI (Mar 9, 2003)

cincyTT said:


> Its a good thing Audi added those bits of webbing to the 225 TT block :laugh:


Regular awp block, not a 225 block.



killa said:


> Correct, the Intermediate shafts are indeed very out of balance, you really have to spin in and cut it down, they wobble even as low as 200rpm:thumbdown:


Its really scary how off the intermediate shafts are, I did todd's new one for him and couldnt believe it. I took an easy .150-200" off it and there were still (very small) spots near the end of the shaft that were still uncut.


----------



## Powdered Toast Man (Feb 16, 2010)

Ed.... info on your valve/lash setup please? 

i spit a couple @ IFO..... changes are up and coming.


----------



## EdsGTI (Mar 9, 2003)

.008" intake and .010" exhaust.

I dont run lash caps, I had custom valves with custom single groove keepers made.


----------



## Powdered Toast Man (Feb 16, 2010)

EdsGTI said:


> .008" intake and .010" exhaust.
> 
> I dont run lash caps, I had custom valves with custom single groove keepers made.



gotcha. what valves? i knew they were longer to incorporate grind-to-lash.... 

thanks


----------



## EdsGTI (Mar 9, 2003)

Ferrea, they are not just longer.


----------



## Powdered Toast Man (Feb 16, 2010)

thats what i thought.

thanks :beer:


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

EdsGTI said:


> it's not just longer.


 :laugh::thumbup:


----------



## bagtf3 (Jan 17, 2011)

you should get the new ie race cams so you can have 1119.2 horsepower


----------



## Powdered Toast Man (Feb 16, 2010)

bagtf3 said:


> you should get the new ie race cams so you can have 1119.2 horsepower


:facepalm:


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

that there..is a troll lol


----------



## carbide01 (Jul 12, 2003)

bagtf3 said:


> you should get the new ie race cams so you can have 1119.2 horsepower


as opposed to the smokin 220bhp you got with that chip and cone filter?

:laugh:


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

lol


----------

